
IPhone 4: the Ars Technica review - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2010/06/iphone-4.ars
======
Groxx
_The performance gap in the Mozilla SunSpider test is much smaller_ [last
page]

Wait wait wait... How'd they derive that SunSpider is a Mozilla test _when
it's hosted on webkit.org?_

~~~
cobralibre
The browser technology scene is a bewildering menagerie of spiders, monkeys,
squirrels, fish, and mythical birds, so a little confusion is understandable.

~~~
Groxx
And lets not forget smallish, elemental animals and zillas which, despite
their name, do _not_ have a bowl-cut.

------
baddox
Their first portrait photo comparison between the iPhone generations is
completely invalidated by the fact that only the 3g is using a tolerable white
balance:

<http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2010/06/iphone-4.ars/4>

~~~
gojomo
I was surprised many of their photos seem to show the 3g better than the 3gs.
Is this something they could fix in their evaluation photo technique, or
inherently an advantage of the 3g?

~~~
mkramlich
in the few comparisons I remember studying closely the 3GS pics were always
better than the 3G pics (the 4 shown clockwise from top-left ones) -- are we
just thinking of different sets?

~~~
gojomo
On p. 4 and p. 5 of the review, the 3g pics (top-left of a 4-set, or leftmost
of the 3 magnified) look at least as good to me, if not better, than the 3gs
pics (top-right-of-4; middle-of-three).

(The 3g pic on p.4 seems a bit orange compared to all others -- but I don't
know the subject's real complexion, and that's why I asked my question of
baddox. Is this an inherent skew of the 3g or an artifact of their technique?
Except for the color-difference in that set, the 3g photo has as much or more
definition/contrast.)

------
FluidDjango
The communications-psychologist in me found this observation about FaceTime
interesting (the author seemed to warm to FT as he spent time with it, even to
the point of productive "meetings"):

>You almost feel as if you need to talk about something substantial when
you're looking at the person.

------
kennethh
Anyone found some good reviews comparing the IPhone 4 and the google nexus/htc
desire? I was going to get the Htc Desire but hesitated when I saw the IPhone
4 screenresolution. Any thoughts?

~~~
pkulak
The Nexus is somewhat last-generation at this point (as odd as that is for a
new device). It's all about IPS or Super AMOLED displays now. I'll being going
Super AMOLED myself, but only for the software that comes on it.

~~~
ergo98
>It's all about IPS or Super AMOLED displays now.

Pretty bizarre way to differentiate generations.

------
santry
I'm amazed that in none of the reviews I've read is there any complaint about
the horrible sound quality. I bought a pair of iPhone 4s for myself and my
girlfriend and we returned them the next day. We each sounded to the other
like we were in a cave. This is with full 3G signal strength on both ends.

It's surprising because the 3GS and 2G always sound great. Never any hint of
this hollow, echoey sound.

~~~
daniel02216
Were you in the same room? I found mine to do some weird stuff when two phones
could hear one another, probably due to the new noise canceling stuff.

~~~
santry
Nope, we were 7 miles apart.

------
mkramlich
most useful review i've seen yet

